# Google Maps



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

This week Google added a map function (beta)
http://maps.google.com/

Looks nice with a draggable map (no more reloading)

I have only played a little but so far friendly and accurate.
Try search: camp grounds yosemite, CA
turns up seven with pin markers

Jared

I knew I should have gotten in on Googles Dutch auction


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

So far this looks pretty cool

Thanks for finding it

Kevin


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

If you click on "local search" on the top bar there are two fields.

Try "RV campgrounds" in the first field, then "city, state" in the second field.

Every pin marker is click-able with web sites when available. What fun









Jared


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I did check out the CG's in my area, I actually found one I never knew was there. Pretty neat.

I also mapped my spring trip and the mapping is neat, you can zoom in on the interchanges and know what it will look like when you approach it.

I will scope it out more this weekend, but it sure looks easy to use.

Kevin


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Gotta love the google guys, searching, email, maps, and they always do it right. Best of all I don't see one friggin Denny's, KMart or Burger King Ads.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great addition. I love Google. The Toronto Star had an article on the guy that creates the cute google art work you see time to time.









Thor


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Gotta love the google guys


Only to a point, comrade! Google is handy, but I worry about how much info they have on everyone and everything imaginable. Try searching on your own name sometime or, worse yet, your ssn. Sometimes you get results you don't want to see.









Google maps looks nice, but still has some bugs. Nevertheless, I'll bet I end up using it a lot.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Pretty cool! Nicer than mapquest.


----------

